# Konsole 7 und 8 bringen X zum Absturz

## deranonyme

Ich habe heute zufällig einen ganz blöden Fehler an meinem Rechner bemerkt. Ich wollte auf einen anderen Benutzer wechseln und der Screen wurde schwarz, Tastatur und Maus reagierten nicht mehr. Bei der Suche nach der Ursache stellt ich fest dass X zwar läuft, aber wenn ich die Standard Konsole 7 verlasse ich zwar auf 1 bis 6 wechseln kann, sobald ich aber auf 7 zurück oder auf 8 umschalte stürzt das System ab. Kernel ist 4.1.15-r1 Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia, Treiber 358.16-r1. 

Die beiden Fehlermeldungen waren mir auffälig:

Xorg.0.log:

```
21.116] (EE) systemd-logind: failed to get session: PID 378 does not belong to any known session
```

kdm.log:

```
klauncher(1044) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(884)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(884)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

klauncher(1098) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(984)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(984)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

klauncher(1053) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(837)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 
```

Aber ich habe keinen wirklichen Plan wo ich ansetzen könnte. Dbus läuft:

```
log # systemctl |grep dbus

dbus.service                                                                                          loaded active running   D-Bus System Message Bus

dbus.socket                                                                                           loaded active running   D-Bus System Message Bus Socket

```

Jemand einen Hinweis was da los ist?

PS: bin mal testweise auf lightdm gewechselt und habe da folgende Fehlermeldung gefunden:

x-0-greeter.log:

```

file:///usr/share/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themes/userbar/main.qml:246:5: QML ListView: Bei der fÃ<U+0083>Â¼r die Eigenschaft Ã¢Â<U+0080>Â<U+009E>currentIndexÃ¢Â<U+0080>Â

<U+009C> angegebenen Bindung wurde eine Endlosschleife festgestellt

file:///usr/share/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themes/userbar/main.qml:246:5: QML ListView: Bei der fÃ<U+0083>Â¼r die Eigenschaft Ã¢Â<U+0080>Â<U+009E>currentIndexÃ¢Â<U+0080>Â

<U+009C> angegebenen Bindung wurde eine Endlosschleife festgestellt

```

Danke Frank

----------

## deranonyme

So, neue Erkenntnisse.

lightdm.log.old:

```
[+827.63s] DEBUG: User /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1001 changed

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: Seat: Creating greeter session

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: Seat: Creating display server of type x

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: Using VT 8

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: Seat: Starting local X display on VT 8

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-1.log

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:1

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Launching X Server

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: Launching process 16438: /usr/bin/X :1 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:1 -nolisten tcp vt8 -novtswitch

[+6565.95s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Waiting for ready signal from X server :1

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Process 16438 exited with return value 1

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: X server stopped

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Releasing VT 8

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Removing X server authority /var/run/lightdm/root/:1

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Seat: Display server stopped

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping session

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Seat: Session stopped

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping display server, no sessions require it

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Seat: Active display server stopped, starting greeter

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Seat: Creating greeter session

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Seat: Creating display server of type x

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Using VT 8

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Seat: Starting local X display on VT 8

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-1.log

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:1

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Launching X Server

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: Launching process 16443: /usr/bin/X :1 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:1 -nolisten tcp vt8 -novtswitch

[+6566.71s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: Waiting for ready signal from X server :1

```

Das ist die Fehlermeldung die sich bis zum Reset fortsetzt wenn ich VT7 einmal verlassen habe. Aber woher die kommt habe ich bis jetzt keinen Blick.

----------

## deranonyme

Da bisher keiner eine Idee hatte hier mal der aktuelle Stand. Wie oben beschrieben hatte ich immer eine stabile Konfiguration mit nvidia Treiber UVESA Framebuffer und zwei Monitoren. Irgendwann muss es Probleme gegeben haben, jedenfalls konnte ich plötzlich keinen Benutzerwechsel mehr durchführen. Wenn ich direkt aus meiner laufenden X Session zu einem anderen Benutzer wechseln wollte hat sich X komplett aufgehängt. Habe ich mich erst ausgeloggt und dann den anderen Benutzer angemeldet war alles okay. Habe ich aber auf eine Konsole gewechselt und wollte dann zu X zurück war ebenfalls Schicht im Schacht. 

Aktuell habe ich UVESA und v86d komplett entfernt. Der Rechner fährt auch problemlos hoch und ich kann Benutzer wechseln und komme von der Konsole (wenn ich sie denn sehen würde) zu X zurück. Das Problem was ich aber habe, ich habe keine Konsole mehr. Ich sehe keinen Bootvorgang und kann bei Problemen nicht auf der Konsole arbeiten.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Meine Fragen:

Kann jemand das Verhalten von nvidia-driver + UVESA nachvollziehen.   :Question: 

Wie bekomme ich ohne UVESA wieder eine Konsole?   :Question: 

X startet jetzt immer auf VT1. Ich hätte es gern auf VT7/8. CHECKVT=7

in /etc/conf.d/xdm zeigt keine Wirkung mehr.

Danke Frank

----------

## py-ro

nvidia + Framebuffer ist unsupported bei Nvidia, mehr dazu in deren README File.

Dein beschriebenes Verhalten ist nicht ungewöhnlich.

----------

## Josef.95

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Meine Fragen:
> 
> Kann jemand das Verhalten von nvidia-driver + UVESA nachvollziehen. 

  Ja, mit den neueren nvidia-drivers (und Kernel) scheint uvesafb nicht mehr zu funktionieren (und wird von seitens nVidia auch nicht unterstützt).

 *Quote:*   

> Wie bekomme ich ohne UVESA wieder eine Konsole? 

  Hm, falls es ein Board mit UEFI ist versuche den CONFIG_FB_EFI: EFI-based Framebuffer Support (der funktioniert hier bisher recht gut mit nvidia-drivers).

 *Quote:*   

> X startet jetzt immer auf VT1. Ich hätte es gern auf VT7/8. CHECKVT=7

  Das ist mit systemd normal (ist so wahrscheinlich im service file mit angegeben).

 *Quote:*   

> in /etc/conf.d/xdm zeigt keine Wirkung mehr.

  Ja, die Konfigurationsdateien unter /etc/conf.d/ werden idR nur von den Init-Scripten via OpenRC genutzt. Wenn ich das richtig rauslese nutzt du aber systemd.

----------

## deranonyme

Danke für die Informationen. Das hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Da stellt sich die Frage ob ich nicht doch zu Radeon/ATI wechseln sollte wenn Nvidia und Linux immer weniger miteinander zu tun haben wollen.   :Confused: 

----------

## Josef.95

Na, ich würde den vorgeschlagenen CONFIG_FB_EFI Treiber einfach mal testen - der sollte normal fein funktionieren :)

----------

## deranonyme

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Na, ich würde den vorgeschlagenen CONFIG_FB_EFI Treiber einfach mal testen - der sollte normal fein funktionieren 

 

Auch wenn ich kein UEFI laufen habe? Ich habe noch Standard Bios aktiviert.

----------

